# vivarium background?



## Ash88 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey every1, im new to reptiles, n in a few weeks im gonna get my first leopard gecko. So im sorting the vivarium out now so I know it will be ready for when i get her. I was just wondering whether a background is needed on an all glass vivarium, because i read some where that if there isnt 1, the gecko will get scared and not eat. 
If so could I use a 3D backgounr u put inside, because i want it to look as natural as possible?
Also what substate am i best off using for a baby leopard gecko?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Backgrounds are helpful to minimize stress,it's not absolute necessity but it's better if you provide him with one.Polystyrene pannels painted with solvent-free paint and covered with non-toxic varnish is what i use on 3 sides of the viv,and it's unexpensive :wink:


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

Kitchen towel is best 4 Babba's so I've been informed. We're researchin at mo with hope to get few leo's sn 2.

Good luck!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

yes id recomend kitchen towel bounty is best as it soaks up things better
and also stick back plastic can be used for a background aslong as you make sure its stuck down tight with no gaps for the rep to get stuck on!!!
manda xx


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

when i had my beardie in a glass one i used a desert background, he got really upset with it and wouldnt move at all and tried scratching to get out.

i think you should use a plain background to minimise stress and not give the animal the impression there is a vast area he can go :? try using card people i know say that works fine, just watch if your using a heat mat that it doesnt become a fire hazard!!!!


----------



## Ash88 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok thanks, think im gonna use 1 of the 3D backgrounds that r avalible, as i hear these also help with insulation


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

buy it offline, theyre often over priced in pet shops. at the pet shop i work the ones for fish tanks cost over £150! absolute rip off.

u can make ur own 3d backgrounds out of expanding foam, i was going to makea thread on this but i'll ask on here.

I'm after making a very large, (and i mean large) background for Don and i want to use this foam but got a few questions.

1] how long does though foam take to dry
2] how strong is it when dry
3] how well can it be painted 
4] how long does the paint take to dry on it
5] how well will it stick to a large cardboard or cheap wood base if i want to mount it onto the wall.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Chelle,I don't think this sort of foam will be strong enough to resist a Bosc's claws and bulldozer behaviour,if you see what i mean.Backgrounds imitating rocks would not even resist,i'm afraid no background is the only solution with monitors.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

thorrshamri said:


> Chelle,I don't think this sort of foam will be strong enough to resist a Bosc's claws and bulldozer behaviour,if you see what i mean.Backgrounds imitating rocks would not even resist,i'm afraid no background is the only solution with monitors.


It can do Thorr, if coated with paint and PVA glue :wink: 
Chelle i know how to make the 3D backgrounds, the one your on about 8)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I dont think she wants it as a backgroud for a viv. She wants it to make her bedroom wall look like the zoo enclosures, all rocky and mossy. :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> thorrshamri said:
> 
> 
> > Chelle,I don't think this sort of foam will be strong enough to resist a Bosc's claws and bulldozer behaviour,if you see what i mean.Backgrounds imitating rocks would not even resist,i'm afraid no background is the only solution with monitors.
> ...


I'm with Thorr on this - AnthonyY I really doubt that paint and glue will help that much - one of the places I lived as a student had various expanding foam repair jobs and they couldn't withstand my claws!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

you could be right you know  
Well you can always coat it with grout 8)


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

or plaster of paris and a few bandages and mesh type thing?


----------

